# Question on fifth-wheel awning arms



## Janet Allen (Dec 16, 2018)

What am I missing? I ordered a standard tall fifth-wheel awning hardware/arms to go with my new awning. Upon installation it became very clear that there seems to be one short and one tall? I don't understand why they don't need to be the same length...the awning track is level and we are normally level with our Rv. It wasn't even obvious when we put them up but as soon as we finished and went to unroll/set we learned this. The real question then is this: If this is supposed to be this way then which end would the shorter one be on? (extra good to know why as well). Thanks!


----------



## C Nash (Dec 17, 2018)

The shorter one would go on front would be my thinking


----------



## Janet Allen (Dec 18, 2018)

Yes well I called the place I bought them and it seems 'standard' means one short and one long, they did confirm the shorter one goes on front but didn't really say why (lady was just repeating what a tech told her). Anyway, it seems it was our snafu as we didn't notice ours were same length prior to ordering and that standard meant one of each. And of course when we did install it we somehow had the short on the back end lol. We are full0-timers so for now it will stay as we are about to head on a cross-country journey from Naples, FL, where we live now, ending in Portland, Oregon area, where my new job starts Jan. 15th so we won't be needing to put it all the way out/down. We will find a replacement arm later online.


----------



## C Nash (Dec 19, 2018)

Just guessing, I think the short arm is designed to fit the shorter wall over the hitch area.  If mounted farher back both would need to be same length.  All thi just random thinking as I cant remember how the awning was on my 5 h wheel rv.


----------

